# H: DV CHAOS. W: DV Dark Angels



## Lokil (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey Community,

I just recently moved to the states and soled all my Warhammer stuff in Europe... Now I'm starting again.

I have all the Chaos parts from the Dark Vengeance box and would like to trade it for all the Dark Angels parts from that box. Im located in Simi Valley, CA. Wouldn't mind shipping it though.

Regards,

Lokil


----------

